# need jl audio 15w4-4 specs



## Godzilla (Jun 18, 2015)

Hi all. I'm new to the forum. Long time lurker. I have a pair of jl audio 15w4-4 single voice coil subs. I contacted jl and they can't find any info or specs on these. I bought these new back around 99 or so. If anybody has the specs on these, it would be greatly appreciated! Thanks


----------



## SHAGGS (Apr 24, 2011)

Straight off their site. Not sure why they told you they were unavailable.

http://mediacdn.jlaudio.com/media/mfg/9013/media_document/live_1/15W4_BDS.pdf?1317790228

Edit; Hmmmm, they only list them as dual 2 or 4.....the 10 and 12 are single 4 or dual 4, though. Weird.

Maybe Manville can shed some light on it.


----------



## SHAGGS (Apr 24, 2011)

You may want to message him directly. In case he doesn't see this.

Car Audio | DiyMobileAudio.com | Car Stereo Forum - View Profile: msmith

He would definitely be the one to ask.


----------



## Godzilla (Jun 18, 2015)

Yeah the guy at jl told me that theres no such thing as a single voice coil 4ohm 15w4 sub. I sent him a pic and he changed his tune.


----------



## reaper68 (Jun 29, 2008)

Hmm thats an odd ball you have there do you have any pics of the w4? Just curious I used to run those long long ago with an mtx 2300


----------



## reaper68 (Jun 29, 2008)

Also as far as I have ever heard read or bought they never made one like that, but maybe credence knocked one out and let it ship? Either way I wouldn't dump a ton of power into them they will get pretty darn loud off 3-400rms rated at 200 I believe. Much more and you will have some pretty nice slinky like coils or frozen up completely.


----------

